# RSPCA PETA style schooling



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Things just can not get any better.

I talk of tomorrows’ keepers being the future of the hobby!

Well hell bells, we are not the only ones whom think this way, so does the RSPCA and of course so did PETA.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,156398,00.html

PETA gets to your kids

Well now the RSPCA are also joining in on this game with one of their new campaigns:

The Power of Small Actions:

http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Satellite?pagename=RSPCA/RSPCARedirect&pg=Under8TeenzNews&articleId=1191422886371

Which is a jolly exciting way of schooling kiddies of today.

It is a very clever and canny move from our boys in blue, and l lift my top hat off to them indeed!

The Campaign: We are what we do is simply lovely:

http://www.wearewhatwedo.org/

So what did your kids learn today, you can hear our keepers ask their children after school?

"Well daddy, today l learnt that you are wrong to keep animals in captivity and by the way do know what else l think............?"


It is a genuinely good idea, and when you look at the FAQ: l feel sure you will agree?

How can l make my school more animal friendly?

http://www.rspca.org.uk/servlet/Satellite?blobcol=urlblob&blobheader=application%2Fpdf&blobkey=id&blobtable=RSPCABlob&blobwhere=1175081961666&cachecontrol=*%3A15%2C45%3A00+*%2F*%2F*&ssbinary=true&Content-Type=application/pdf

But you know what?

I think something like this may need hijacking!

Why do l lift off my top hat?

Well l go back to 1886 of course to the history of the RSPCA:

http://www.animallaw.info/historical/articles/arukrspcahist.htm
 
"The news quickly reached John Colam at the RSPCA in London, and his immediate reaction was to try and persuade Britain to start a similar institution. Thanks largely to Colam- backed by Dr Barnado among others-his efforts succeeded and by 1886 the NSPCC was being granted the use of the RSPCA's boardroom in Jermyn Street for its meetings. The help of the RSPCA forming this sister organisation was given public acknowledgement at a meeting in the Royal Albert Hall in 1887 when the Rev. Benjamin Waugh, usually regarded as the founder of the NSPCC, said: 'Your Society, the RSPCA, has given birth to a kindred institution whose object is the protection of defenceless children. That Society owes its present position greatly to the help afforded by your Society, and especially are we indebted to Mr Colam, for the wonderful energy and discernment he has thrown into the work of the establishment of the offspring born of your admirable institution.'

Mr Colam became a member of the NSPCC Council and Committee, and thus began a liaison between the two bodies which has continued happily ever since."

So the RSPCA and the NSPCC are good old buddies, and from more recent moves are not just a continuing friendship but are indeed comrades in arms on more than one case….?

However to the hijacking, Pro Keepers Lobby would in fact like to see the Tomorrows Keepers’ campaign launched sometime this year, so any ideas or photos or created images that you can think of that will promote children enjoying our hobbies would be welcomed.

The Hunting and agricultural communities are already striking back in this campaign, so it would be nice to see the reptile communities also assisting, what do you think?

Many thanks

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think it is a disgrace that it is not more widely published abotut he links the RSPCA nad the NSPCC have.

My husband and I have always given a minimum of £10 a month to the NSPCC because we feel very strongly about child welfare and protexction. I can openly say my donations have now been divetred to Child Line!

I defintiely think more support needs ot be shown to younger keepers - they are the future of the hobby after all and instead of being fobbed off (which sadly they are a lot of the itme) as inexperienced and going through a "phase" they should be encouraged and shown that the future of the hobby and indeed the future of the fight for our rights lays also with them. Not in a derogtory way but in a positive way which enables them to understand the way thigns are and teaches them a good attitude towards animal keeping


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

This process, brainwashing the young and vulnerable, has been going on for years. That ‘balanced’ organisation Animal Aid have an ‘allegedly’ education department whose unbalanced and perverse teaching are even part of the national curriculum!!
http://www.animalaid.org.uk/h/n/EDUCATION/
Personally I find it totally abhorrent that such an extreme organisation as Animal Aid are allowed anywhere near a school, or children. Perhaps concerned individuals should start a campaign to end the abuse/brainwashing of children by such organisations!


----------

